# 08 Silverado in a tough truck competition



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Have you guy seen this. This guy must have more money than brains. Good thing he is driving a chevy. A ford would never have finished


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What's the big deal? I plow driveways rougher than that 

Never broken an axle off the leaf spring though....


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

If you say it tough then why rear axle isn't hook to leaf spring?


Let see F250 superduty do this.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Milwaukee;999263 said:


> If you say it tough then why rear axle isn't hook to leaf spring?
> 
> Let see F250 superduty do this.


Did you see what he did to that truck? Looks like the u-bolts snapped. And it kept going.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

did you happen to get see any other trucks do this?
that guy sure had some balls to throw that truck around like that! 
and ugh, stick a ford there and im sure you would have finished that WITHOUT any broken parts


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

This is not my video. I found it on youtube. When I first saw it my face looked like this


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I spy a broken chevy, Now lets see a superduty do it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

thesnowman269;999478 said:


> I spy a broken chevy, Now lets see a superduty do it


Guess you want to see a broke super doody then too??


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

But no one will drive superduty on that because their head would hit roof so hard and hit steering wheel with your face.

Been there with 01 F250 it isn't easy to drive on that road.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

traverse city mich. I swear every fricken ******* lives there. How could I possibly know this you say... just go to a monster jam show and listen to where there from youll get the pictureussmileyflag:laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet it wasn't just some guy, he probably works for GM


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that trucks going to be for sale as a demo at the dealer. "like new"


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like a carfax commercial


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

you mean you guys don't let your employees take the trucks home at night?


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey, 5 years/100,000 miles!! He probably still under the bumper to bumper 3year/36,000 mile warrenty.


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

What a wild ride!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I guess a GM truck is good for something.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

This is what happens when you try it with a ford. You don't finish. I can't find an f250 video. No ford guys with an f250 have the balls to try. I think they are afraid of breaking their weak front end.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Something I can't stand about Fords...when you put any weight on the front end, the front tires go /--\. Watch it when they go over the jumps. Look at one with a plow sometime. Looks awful.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

andcon83;1000583 said:


> Something I can't stand about Fords...when you put any weight on the front end, the front tires go /--\. Watch it when they go over the jumps. Look at one with a plow sometime. Looks awful.


As a Ford guy at heart, I hate that too.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

andcon83;1000583 said:


> Something I can't stand about Fords...when you put any weight on the front end, the front tires go /--\. Watch it when they go over the jumps. Look at one with a plow sometime. Looks awful.


The newer ones still do that? I know the TTB trucks were terrible, couldn't keep tires on the front. I saw a TTB F150 the other day that was so tired the fronts were leaning in with no plow or anything on it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well glad see that front axle on bronco held with huge tires.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Anybody have a video of a newer f250 doing one of these competitions. I would like to see it.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;999263 said:


> If you say it tough then why rear axle isn't hook to leaf spring?
> 
> Let see F250 superduty do this.


Your FERD wouldn't have even made it up the first Jump....LMFAO!!!!!!!:laughing::laughing:

Get OVER YOURSELF>>>KID!!!!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1000974 said:


> Your FERD wouldn't have even made it up the first Jump....LMFAO!!!!!!!:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Get OVER YOURSELF>>>KID!!!!!


Well why don't you use your truck and go to sand dune? Oh that right my friend have 04 gm 2500 HD crewcab with monster lift kit. He couldn't go there because it keep break CV shaft. He have 36" tires.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Milwaukee;1001296 said:


> Well why don't you use your truck and go to sand dune? Oh that right my friend have 04 gm 2500 HD crewcab with monster lift kit. He couldn't go there because it keep break CV shaft. He have 36" tires.


If his Cv's were straight they wouldn't break. I have 35" tires on my truck and go pulling every weekend. If I was stupid and left my Torsion bars cranked I'd break CV's also. Don't blame stupidity on GM.


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

JD Dave;1001317 said:


> If his Cv's were straight they wouldn't break. * I have 35" tires on my truck* and go pulling every weekend. If I was stupid and left my Torsion bars cranked I'd break CV's also. Don't blame stupidity on GM.


Hey JD Dave got picsof your truck with 35's? I'd like to see how it looks!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Watching those first two videos, I'm pretty disappointed that it broke the axle mount so easily. I'm sure it was on the rough side, but I just don't that he was being THAT rough with the truck.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Last of the real GM 4x4's.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mayhem;1001462 said:


> Watching those first two videos, I'm pretty disappointed that it broke the axle mount so easily. I'm sure it was on the rough side, but I just don't that he was being THAT rough with the truck.


Actually, I agree with you.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

E Maintenance;1001341 said:


> Hey JD Dave got picsof your truck with 35's? I'd like to see how it looks!









2COR517;1001528 said:


> Actually, I agree with you.


I'll agree also but I'm assuming it's hard to build a truck to carry alot of payload that's rides the whoops really well. You guys that like the old GM trucks can have them. Personally I think the 01 and newer GM's are built better and more reliable then anything of the older trucks. JMO


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

JD Dave;1001317 said:


> If his Cv's were straight they wouldn't break. I have 35" tires on my truck and go pulling every weekend. If I was stupid and left my Torsion bars cranked I'd break CV's also. Don't blame stupidity on GM.


How he could turn on sand dune if he must keep cv shaft straight

and he told me heavy duty one is $500 for 1 shaft. He think upgrade to solid axle but still think.

I will try find pictures of his truck it very nice with lift kit.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

JD Dave;1001570 said:


> You guys that like the old GM trucks can have them. Personally I think the 01 and newer GM's are built better and more reliable then anything of the older trucks. JMO


No doubt the IFS trucks are nice. I have had an 89 K1500, 95 Tahoe, 96 Tahoe, 97 K2500. No doubt they are nice trucks. Nice ride, good power - especially 96 and up. And the interiors, HVAC, etc are much nicer than the SFA trucks. But I really like driving my 81 too. Feels like a truck


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

JD Dave;1001570 said:


> I'll agree also but I'm assuming it's hard to build a truck to carry alot of payload that's rides the whoops really well. You guys that like the old GM trucks can have them. Personally I think the 01 and newer GM's are built better and more reliable then anything of the older trucks. JMO


That is a sweet truck JD Dave. I have had the older trucks with the straight axles and you guys can keep them. I have my fingers crossed and hoping that gm does not go backwards to the straight axles. The ride is terrible. My 08 chevy is the best truck I have had from gm.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

JD Dave;1001570 said:


> I'll agree also but I'm assuming it's hard to build a truck to carry alot of payload that's rides the whoops really well. You guys that like the old GM trucks can have them. Personally I think the 01 and newer GM's are built better and more reliable then anything of the older trucks. JMO


That video is just cool as hell right there.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

mayhem;1001462 said:


> Watching those first two videos, I'm pretty disappointed that it broke the axle mount so easily. I'm sure it was on the rough side, but I just don't that he was being THAT rough with the truck.


jumping the truck is that rough. I am going to guess the engineers some how assume all 4 tires will stay in contact with the ground when they design the truck.

That being said, whats impressive is that with one one mount left he was still able to drive it. The force required to snap the shackle is massive, with one snapped the remaing one had to hold 100% of the force when he drove it away. Shows how strong they really are


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

thesnowman269;999478 said:


> I spy a broken chevy, Now lets see a superduty do it


Hahaha- yeah let's see how banged up a super doody can get doing that lol Maybe if we're lucky it'd even burst into flames for us lol

On another note- I sure wouldn't put my truck into something like that... they have something like that up here at school- called a "swamp romp"- basically a massive uphill mudpit and mud hillclimb- destroys trucks- funny to watch, but I cringe when I see the aftermath of the trucks... I sure wouldn't be doing anything like that to my truck... I love it too much!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is one for you superduty guys. WARNING: this video might cause ford guys to cry. :laughing:


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

mossman381;1002388 said:


> Here is one for you superduty guys. WARNING: this video might cause ford guys to cry. :laughing:
> 
> more money than brains.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

mossman381;1002388 said:


> Here is one for you superduty guys. WARNING: this video might cause ford guys to cry. :laughing:


That video is a fake, We all know the SFA is perfect and never fails. Its just not possible for a SFA to fail ever under any circumstances, just ask the Ford and Dodge guys. You should be ashamed of your self for posting fabricated videos of the all mighty Ford SFA failing.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1001570 said:


> I'll agree also but I'm assuming it's hard to build a truck to carry alot of payload that's rides the whoops really well. You guys that like the old GM trucks can have them. Personally I think the 01 and newer GM's are built better and more reliable then anything of the older trucks. JMO


JD that's a cool truck and video. You figure out a way around that turbo bark yet? That's some of the worst I've heard. That a stock turbo yet?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

So, the Ford broke a U Joint...? 

Hey, anybody have the VIN handy on that GM in the original video? Hehehe


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JDiepstra;1002516 said:


> JD that's a cool truck and video. You figure out a way around that turbo bark yet? That's some of the worst I've heard. That a stock turbo yet?


It's a 71.5 (2.8) Cheeta I also have headers, up pipes and 60% bigger injectors. If you think that's really bad barking you havn't spen tmuch time at the pulls. Also that was my first time ever driving the truck and I revved it up a little too much at the end.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1002661 said:


> It's a 71.5 (2.8) Cheeta I also have headers, up pipes and 60% bigger injectors. If you think that's really bad barking you havn't spen tmuch time at the pulls. Also that was my first time ever driving the truck and I revved it up a little too much at the end.


You're right I haven't. Thanks for the info.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I wanna see a Toyota Tundra run the course!!!  We all know NOTHING they build EVER has problems.... :laughing: :laughing:

Probably snap in half... We already know the bed and cab would be smacking together...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Oops hopefully he just broke the u-joint, the axle shaft probably broke.


----------

